# My bullated wendtii



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I took some shoot of my bullated wendtii




























What do you think about it?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

HI Xema, So this is a different one from the normal wendtii?
It very nice. Thanks for sharing the pic ...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's a beautiful Wendtii, Xema!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the comments

The same plant growing submerged










The pictures above are from a regular C. wendtii 'Tropica' growing in my indoor emersed set up, where I feed them with foliar ferts.

Before growing in the indoor set up.










2 month and 18 days growing in the indoor ser up.


----------

